

Pipe StatusPage.io Activity Into HipChat - stevenklein
http://blog.hipchat.com/2013/12/04/integrate-statuspage-io-with-hipchat/

======
nodesocket
Awesome, really nice integration. We
[https://commando.io](https://commando.io) love StatusPage.io.

~~~
goldenkey
Though this is unrelated to above post, I just found out about your offering,
Commando.IO and it seems like a really great product with a giant stinkfoot in
the middle of it.

That is, I would never trust a 3rd party service with the keypair for my
servers. Most devops won't either, this is severely hurting your bottom line,
and your sales rate I bet. Write a localStorage key-upload solution that has
the key sent and destroyed upon request, so it is never stored on the server,
merely used.

And a tip on output: showing a smart-diff of the output of various servers, in
a kind of intelligent multiplexing of streams, would go a long way. Because
for many commands, the output will be mostly similar, with small differences
between the servers. Having a single pane, with color-coded diff, all on one
page, would be brilliant.

These are non-obvious ideas that I'm offering for free, so try not to take the
flak to heart.

